# Bee Hive Knife



## IFLY4U (Jun 15, 2016)

This is a knife that I was conned into making. My wife decided that she would barter a knife for a guy to make her some bee hives without my knowledge until the deal was finalized. The way that I figure this is the guy gets the knife, my wife gets the bee hives, and I may get a cheesecake out of the deal if I am lucky. I think that I may have received the short end of the deal..... 

 It has a 4 1/2 inch blade made from Alabama Damascus steel and a curly maple handle with a black ash burl and leather spacers.
Gary


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 15, 2016)

Love that one


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Great looking knife, and if you don't like cheesecake I'll pm you my address....


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 15, 2016)

Yep, sounds like a great deal for some if those involved!

Very nice knife.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 15, 2016)

Great looking knife


----------



## Horns (Jun 15, 2016)

Very nice one. I'm sure the hive builder got the best end of that deal.&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow!! That's a beautiful knife.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 15, 2016)

Beauty of a knife!  So how do I get in touch with your wife to work a deal?


----------



## Gobbler Down (Jun 15, 2016)

Nicely done Gary!


----------



## IFLY4U (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind comments. The wife and I are going to have a discussion about bartering. Not sure that it will do any good because after being married for 32 years, I don't know why she would start listening to me now.
Gary


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 16, 2016)

Might as well get another one or two started.....lot of support equipment goes with beekeeping.

(if she lets you sleep inside with the a/c on, you're not gonna get a better deal)


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 17, 2016)

That curly maple is gorgeous.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 19, 2016)

Great knife!  Beekeeping isn't cheap, though.  Trust me.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 19, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Beauty of a knife!  So how do I get in touch with your wife to work a deal?


----------



## EuroTech (May 8, 2017)

I've got some 1" x 4"s I can throw together for one of those !


----------



## GAstumpshooter (May 8, 2017)

very nice


----------



## dawgwatch (May 11, 2017)

So are the customers gonna get a case of honey with each knife purchase? Beautiful knife by the way...


----------

